# Ho Chi Minh City (Saigon), Vietnam



## cassio (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello!

I'm just new here.

I just wanted to share some of my pics from our Vietnam trip.

Here's the Opera House in Ho Chi Minh City (HDR):







Statue of Bac Ho in front of the Ho Chi Minh City People's Committee Building in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam (HDR):





More photos in my travel blog: Adventure Travel Asia.

comments and criticisms are welcome.

Thanks!


----------

